

Startup Quote: James Cash Penney, Co-founder, JCPenney - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11732609710

======
raychancc
Theory is splendid but until put into practice, it is valueless.

\- James Cash Penney

<http://startupquote.com/post/11732609710>

